# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  www.houseofradio.gr

## Ad-Hoc

Στο παρακάτω site του μαγαζιού πωλούνται καλώδια όπως AirCom+ και Ecoflex. To κατάστημα βρίσκεται στο Χαλάνδρι.

http://www.houseofradio.gr

Επικοινώνησα με τους αρμόδιους και είπαν οτι θα κάνουνε post στις χορηγίες με τιμές για κάθε τύπο καλωδίου.
Γνωρίζω μόνο οτι το μέτρο στο AirCom+ πάει 2.40 ευρώ τελική τιμή

----------


## atzo

Θα πάω σήμερα το απόγευμα μετά τη δουλειά να δω τι γίνεται, μιας και είμαι κοντά και χρειάζομαι και καλώδιο.

Θα τους ρωτήσω αν σκοπεύουν να κάνουν καλύτερες τιμές για το AWMN και θα κάνω post εδώ  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Μην ξαναρωτήσεις...το έχω ρωτήσει ήδη εγώ.Δεν βλέπω να το ρίχνουνε κάτω από 2.40 ευρώ το μέτρο για AirCom+

Νομίζω οτι είναι ήδη καλή τιμή αυτή....

----------


## atzo

Λοιπόν μόλις αγόρασα μία κουλούρα 25άρα Aircom+.
Αυτός που έχει το κατάστημα είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικός και μου είπε ότι ψάχνει να φέρει και κεραίες για τα 2.4GHz σε ανταγωνιστικές τιμές.

Καλώδια φέρνει αρκετά συχνά αλλά τα πουλάει σε κουλούρες των 25 και 50 μέτρων. Σήμερα που πήγα του είχε μείνει άλλη μια κουλούρα Aircom+ 25 μέτρα, και 50άρες κουλούρες Ecoflex. Σε 1 εβδομάδα θα ξαναφέρει.

Επίσης όταν φέρνει κουλούρες των 100 μέτρων τότε μπορεί να δώσει όσα μέτρα του ζητήσετε (πχ. 10 μέτρα ή και λιγότερο).

Οι τιμές:

*Aircom+:* *2.4* Ευρώ/μέτρο
*Ecoflex:* *2.2* Ευρώ/μέτρο

----------


## pavlidisd

> ... και μου είπε ότι ψάχνει να φέρει και κεραίες για τα 2.4GHz σε ανταγωνιστικές τιμές.


Μήπως να του λέγαμε να μην είναι τίποτα στελλίτσες αυτές οι κεραίες?

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Pavlidisd δεν νομίζω οτι θα έφερνε στελλίτσες. Κάπου από Ανατολή τα εισάγει...θα δούμε....θα περιμένουμε post στις χορηγίες

----------


## ngia

Ψηφίζω το aircom . Εκτός από το 1dB/100m λιγότερη απώλεια στους 2.4GHz οι προδιαγραφές του, του επιτρέπουν να χρησιμοποιηθεί και στους 5GHz, ενώ το ecoflex όχι. (υπάρχει και το ecoflex με 15μμ διαμετρο για και ψηλά)
http://www.ssb.de/englisch/products/koax/index_e.html

Δε ρωτάμε και για συνδετήρες - γιατί 8ε ο συνδετήρας για το aircom από θεσσαλονίκη δε λέει καθόλου

----------


## dti

Εχω παραλάβει αρκετούς Ν male πρεσσαριστούς (όχι επάργυρους) με κόστος 3,5 ευρώ. Η ποιότητά τους είναι πανομοιότυπη με αυτούς από Θεσσαλονίκη.
Πάντως μακάρι να βρεθεί κάποιο κατάστημα στην Αθήνα που επιτέλους θα φέρει όλα αυτά τα βύσματα που έχουμε ανάγκη, σε προσιτές τιμές έχοντας παράλληλα κάποιες ποσότητες διαθέσιμες.
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, ο Κατουμάς πρόκειται σύντομα (από βδομάδα?) να έχει rpSMA, μια και τον έχουμε πρήξει τόσο καιρό.

----------


## ice

τελεια νεα παιδες .

επιτελους ενα μαγαζι να παρουμε τα %$#^#@#& καλωδια .

----------


## Ad-Hoc

::

----------


## ice

Ωραια μηπως να οργανωθουμε λιγο να μαζεψουμε ποσα μετρα θελουμε να δωσουμε τα λεφτα να παμε να τα παρουμε .

Εγω θελω 20 μ.

----------


## cbsf

Κι εγώ θέλω 7-8 μέτρα (και βύσματα n type).

----------


## katsj

Παιδιά θέλω την βοήθεια σας μιας και είμαι άσχετος με ονόματα connector και τα σχετικά!  ::  
Αυτό που θέλω είναι να βρώ καλώδιο για να συνδέσω την έξοδο της DLink G520+ που έχω με το χοντρό καλώδιο που έχει η εξωτερική κεραία μου. Απλά το βυσματάκι από το καλώδιο-μετατροπέα του μικρού βύσματος της DLink σε μεγάλο βύσμα έχει καταστραφεί!  ::  
Σας παρακαλώ βοηθείστε με να το βρω!
Ελπίζω να σας έδωσα να καταλάβετε για το τι ψάχνω!

----------


## papashark

Σου έχει χαλάσει το pigtail που κάνει την rpSMA (dlink) σε Ν (κεραία).

Έαν έχει χαλάσει το Ν, τότε πήγαινε πάρε ένα N για rg58 και βάλτο μόνος σου.

Εάν σου έχει χαλάσει το rpSMA τότε απλά πάρε καινούργιο pigtail....

----------


## dti

> Παιδιά θέλω την βοήθεια σας μιας και είμαι άσχετος με ονόματα connector και τα σχετικά!  
> Αυτό που θέλω είναι να βρώ καλώδιο για να συνδέσω την έξοδο της DLink G520+ που έχω με το χοντρό καλώδιο που έχει η εξωτερική κεραία μου. Απλά το βυσματάκι από το καλώδιο-μετατροπέα του μικρού βύσματος της DLink σε μεγάλο βύσμα έχει καταστραφεί!  
> Σας παρακαλώ βοηθείστε με να το βρω!
> Ελπίζω να σας έδωσα να καταλάβετε για το τι ψάχνω!


Εχω ένα τελευταίο pigtail rpSMA σε Ν male με καλώδιο LMR-100 μήκους 40 εκατοστών (9 ευρώ). Υπάρχει επίσης adapter rpSMA σε Ν female (6 ευρώ).

----------


## katsj

Ευχαριστώ για την άμμεση ανταπόκριση

----------


## aleksi

> Εχω ένα τελευταίο pigtail rpSMA σε Ν male με καλώδιο LMR-100 μήκους 40 εκατοστών (9 ευρώ). Υπάρχει επίσης adapter rpSMA σε Ν female (6 ευρώ).


Απο που βρηκατε τον adapter rpSMA->Nfem ? 

Γνωριζει κανεις τι συμαβινει με το wirelleslan.gr ? σημερα κανενα απο τα 2 τηλεφωνα τους δεν απαντα, ουτε βεβαια απαντησαν σε email!

----------


## lambrosk

::  Μετά τις 11-12,00 πάρτους...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Εχω ένα τελευταίο pigtail rpSMA σε Ν male με καλώδιο LMR-100 μήκους 40 εκατοστών (9 ευρώ). Υπάρχει επίσης adapter rpSMA σε Ν female (6 ευρώ).
> 
> 
> Απο που βρηκατε τον adapter rpSMA->Nfem ?


Εχω πάρει αρκετά μέσω ebay...

----------


## aleksi

> Μετά τις 11-12,00 πάρτους...


οκ θα ξαναδοκιμασω σημερα αυτες τις ωρες, παντως το τηλ που εχουν στο site παει σε FAX, και το κινητο λεει εχει φραγη se incoming calls!! 

Ευχαριστω επισης τον DTI

----------

